# Huge CPU performance drop after CPU overclock



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

I overclocked my Ryzen 5 1600 and looking at benchmarks it looked like it was nice performance boost but once I tried to actually play a game I got unplayable framerates. 5-10fps in cyberpunk 2077 which at default settings was a pretty stable 60fps at the same settings. I thought it might be unstable, but when I reset everything to normal settings the performance was still equally bad, still got the 5-10fps in cyberpunk instead of the 60fps I had before even trying to OC, even desktop apps are much slower. Other games, CSGO and Witcher 3 LoL, are also much laggier than before, but AC4 runs fine since it seem to not be very CPU heavy. I also ran a GPU benchmark and it didn't seem to be bottlenecked, at least not by much. The lag also occurs mostly as spikes, specifically for CSGO and LoL where FPS dips hard every few seconds

I overclocked to to 3.7GHz at 1.3V, ran kind of hot at 86C while running cinebench but as far as I could tell it didn't seem to be thermal throttling looking at Ryzen master. I also tried some slightly higher overclocking but it crashed after a while of benchmarking. Might be worth noting that I used Ryzen master at first, but switched to manual in BIOS later . I've also tried clearing CMOS to no avail. I'm also considering reinstalling windows entirely even though I can't logically see how it might solve the issue.
If something broken, what component could it be? Simply the CPU itself or maybe the motherboard or something else?

What really confuses me is that the performance was alright before, but now it's much worse even at the same default settings as before. If anyone could help identify and solve the issue I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Check Temps with this HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID Post back.


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> Check Temps with this HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID Post back.


Temps seem fine to me, any other value that seems off?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

PSU is?


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> PSU is?


Corsair RM 750 watt. I don't see that any of the specs would be coming in short since performance was fine at default settings before but not anymore. Would reinstalling windows by any chance fix performance?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think a Windows reinstall is the answer. Seems to be hardware related. GPU over-stressed and then failed??? To pinpoint you're going to have to test each component, but I would start with the GPU.








How to Test Your Graphics Card


Here are the best GPU tests right now, so you can see how your new PC stacks up.




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> I don't think a Windows reinstall is the answer. Seems to be hardware related. GPU over-stressed and then failed??? To pinpoint you're going to have to test each component, but I would start with the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's some more data to hopefully make something of:








http://speccy.piriform.com/results/u0Lwellt5U75F0Qn1oFK0jj
PSU: Corsair RM750x
MSI X370 GAMING PLUS (MS-7A33) Performance Results - UserBenchmark
Really confused why it says GPU is missing, it even mentioned my GPU by name during benchmarking but got some error. GPU seems to be fully functioning with Heaven benchmark at least. 
Ran around 80C, 83C max, stayed at around only around 10-20% CPU usage so that shouldn't have been much of a factor in the benchmark.
Also, in all games I tested the GPU was heavily bottlenecked, never att full load.

Hope you can figure something out with this.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd test as I mentioned in Post #6. Also, change
Active power scheme: Hög prestanda to a more normal one. Your Speccy report is in Swedish. I wouldn't have time to analyze completely today even if were in English, but perhaps if you re-posted in English, someone else could go through it.


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> I'd test as I mentioned in Post #6. Also, change
> Active power scheme: Hög prestanda to a more normal one. Your Speccy report is in Swedish. I wouldn't have time to analyze completely today even if were in English, but perhaps if you re-posted in English, someone else could go through it.


Not sure how I didn't notice before but both cyberpunk and witcher is leaving gpu at literally 0% load, while LoL only uses about 10%, seems to be using integrated graphics then? I didn't find any ingame setting to chose graphics processor and I can't find a different way to force apps to use dedicated GPU, "Hög prestanda" is literally the high performance preset that's already there and still not using dedicated. I reset to default through cmd because doing it through the power settings wouldn't apply for some reason, but still not using dedicated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's clear your video card isn't being detected. It or the slot are defective. When Windows picks up the card, the on-board graphics are automatically disconnected.


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> It's clear your video card isn't being detected. It or the slot are defective. When Windows picks up the card, the on-board graphics are automatically disconnected.


In dxdiag it detects the driver as AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT and Heaven benchmark seems to run completely fine. Some other games I've tested, DS3, Skyrim, BL2, all use some some GPU, irregularly up and down around 20-70%, but never full load. In these games the CPU hovered around 30% usage and framerates were unstable. AC4 is even fully playable, it seems to put the CPU at equal load to the other games and maintains stable framrates and GPU usage. I tried using DDU to uninstall all graphics drivers from AMD/NVIDIA then reinstalling the graphics drivers but the issue still persists. To me it seems to be both a software issue with detecting graphics driver as well as diminished performance from the CPU.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's see other opinions. Also, did your driver come from here: https://www.amd.com/en/support/prev...d-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt ?


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

Corday said:


> Let's see other opinions. Also, did your driver come from here: https://www.amd.com/en/support/prev...d-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt ?


Yes, that's the driver I downloaded.
I also found a restore point labeled "Radeon Installer" that was generated before I had any issues. After restoring to that point the Witcher 3 started utilizing GPU, however, like other games it was never fully utilizing it and had similarly unstable framerates regardless of settings, which makes me think it's getting bottlenecked, most likely by the CPU. (CB2077 still not using GPU)
Also here's a speccy report in english:


http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qTaCC1ZvGYxsRhJuPNMQiVC


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Read this info: Low GPU Usage


----------



## backen (Dec 15, 2020)

I ended up reinstalling my OS entirely which has fixed the problem. Not quite sure what the issue was but at least I'm just glad I don't have to replace hardware. My best guess is something went wrong with some software when trying to overclock back and fourth with both software and in bios considering the issues came right after trying to overclock. Definitely gonna make a backup and probably use bios before attempting to overclock again.
Anyways, thank you for the help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I sure hope that fix lasts. It didn't sound like a Windows problem.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Via post #9 Ryzen 1600 doesn't have integrated graphics. MSI X370+ obviously means you are using a desktop system. Where did you get the idea that you had any type of integrated graphics?


----------



## christophHoff (Jun 1, 2013)

backen said:


> I ended up reinstalling my OS entirely which has fixed the problem. Not quite sure what the issue was but at least I'm just glad I don't have to replace hardware. My best guess is something went wrong with some software when trying to overclock back and fourth with both software and in bios considering the issues came right after trying to overclock. Definitely gonna make a backup and probably use bios before attempting to overclock again.
> Anyways, thank you for the help


Over clocking as you are finding is lots of trial and error. IMO it’s best to get the fastest ram and bus on the mobo, as that is still the main means of transferring the cpu and gpu calculations.


----------

